# Confirmed. The Apocalypse is coming. I saw a decent food at WalMart.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, so I spot this food I've not seen ever. EVOLVE is the brand. I know, its not great. And granted, its a CAT food and I couldn't find the Dog food but it has a nearly identical ingredient list. But its a decent food at least and hopefully it introduces some better food to the general public. What we demand is beginning to take hold. Seriously.

(my guess is that the Dog food will be available at some point)


ORMULA WITH CHICKEN
NATURAL CAT FOOD
INGREDIENTS: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown
Rice, Rice Flour, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed
Tocopherols), Natural Flavors, Ground Barley, Fish
Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed,
Brewers Dried Yeast, Taurine, Canola Oil, Calcium
Sulfate, Salt, Dl-methionine, Dried Skim Milk, Dried Kelp,
Dried Cheese Product, Yucca Schidegera,
Cranberries, Blueberries, Tomato, Carrots, Celery,
Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Lactobaccillus Casei,
Bifidobacterium Thermophilum, Enterococcus
Facecium, Vitamins: Choline Chloride, Vitamin E
Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3
Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine
Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine
Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Riboflavin
Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12
Supplement, Minerals: Zinc Polysaccharide Complex,
Iron Polysaccharide Complex , Manganese
Polysaccharide Complex and Copper Polysaccharide
Complex, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese
Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium
Selenite.
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (min) ................................................32.0%
Crude Fat (min) .......................................................13.0%
Crude Fiber (max).....................................................3.0%
Moisture (max).........................................................11.0%
Linoleic Acid (min) ....................................................1.5%
Phosphorus (min).......................................................1.1%
Selenium (min)............................................... 0.25 mg/kg
Vitamin A (min)............................................10,000 IU/KG
Vitamin E (min) ...................................................30 IU/KG
Taurine (min) .............................................................0.15%


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i wonder where the ingredients come from. So much of Wal-Mart food is sourced in China to save costs,. 

Companies who get to put their products on the shelves at Wal-Mart almsot always have to reduce the quality to meet the price.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

o yeah, I don't doubt this food has some serious question marks, X. But its a step. Albeit a small one. 

NOTE-while I was looking thru the petfood section, I saw at least 3 people load up monster bags of Old Roy into their carts. Disheartening.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Did they load them up into their Mercedes? I see that pretty often. 

There are a couple of brands similar to that at our Walmart, too. Never seen anyone buy them though, LOL.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> o yeah, I don't doubt this food has some serious question marks, X. But its a step. Albeit a small one.
> 
> NOTE-while I was looking thru the petfood section, I saw at least 3 people load up monster bags of Old Roy into their carts. Disheartening.


yes, it's hard not to say anything to those people. I think they often just don't know about the food because i didn't know about the food for so long. 

But, like when strangers make comments about my dogs I know most people would resent it if I walked up to them and told them they were feeding their dogs horrible food.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

think Wal Mart would care if I put a sign up near the old Roy that said... ATTN: THIS FOOD SUCKS. ???


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

My mother-in-law gave my wife a big bag of Ol' Roy dog biscuits. She told her she didn't want them but her mom insisted she take them. My wife brought them home and threw them in our dumpster (trash bin). She complains about me spending too much on dog food, but even she agrees that Ol' Roy is crap!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Evolve has been around for quite awhile. It's made by Triumph. They say they've been making it for 60 years. I'm not surprised it is starting to appear at Walmart because it sells for a little over $1.20 a can on the website which is a pretty low price point. 

"The Evolve line of cat and dog foods include dry and canned foods made from holistic type ingredients including real lamb and chicken, brown rice, beets, spinach and tomatoes. These ingredients, combined with state-of-the-art packaging make Evolve the food of choice for those looking for a holistic pet food. "

PetFoodDirect has carried it for a long time. Here is an example of the canned chicken dog version:

Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Lamb, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Carrots, Ocean Fish, Oat Bran, Egg Product, Cottage Cheese, Peas, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Carrageenan, Minerals (Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodide), Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Chicory Extract, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E, A, D3, B12 Supplements, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement) Sodium Tripolyphosphate


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is priced decently? I might try this for my kitten. I just got her a bag of Taste of the Wild. I would like to rotate her food too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wolf, I honestly don't recall the price. My guess is that its pretty reasonable if its at Wal Mart.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> think Wal Mart would care if I put a sign up near the old Roy that said... ATTN: THIS FOOD SUCKS. ???


 My husband gets upset too because alot of people by Kirkland brands and such. Twenty dollar bag of dog food a month. Come on...

He just gets so frustrated and tells some of his co workers that works with him (when the subject of dog food or cat food comes up) try having McDonalds FOR BREAKFAST, LUNCH AND SUPPER FOR 13 years of your life and see HOW YOU FEEL!!!!???


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Kirkland is actually the only decent brand( aside from natures domain at costco). I would much rather see people buying it then beneful or pedigree.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Speaking of Walmart and animals...since when are they allowed to sell fish again?

Saw these poor little guys today. They look really well cared for and happy


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

chowder said:


> Evolve has been around for quite awhile. It's made by Triumph. They say they've been making it for 60 years. I'm not surprised it is starting to appear at Walmart because it sells for a little over $1.20 a can on the website which is a pretty low price point.
> 
> "The Evolve line of cat and dog foods include dry and canned foods made from holistic type ingredients including real lamb and chicken, brown rice, beets, spinach and tomatoes. These ingredients, combined with state-of-the-art packaging make Evolve the food of choice for those looking for a holistic pet food. "
> 
> ...


Evolve was a good food. It is now owned by Sunshine Mills. Don't think the label means it is quality. It is not. No food can be made on this scale and maintain quality.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Be careful about buying ANY kind of dog food at Wal-mart. Ours here in Poulsbo and the one I grew up with in SoCal both are notorious for the Walmart brands having crappier and different ingredients than the same brand you would buy at, say, PetsMart. 

Our friends have a malamute and when I told them this they actually went out and bought a bag of their dog food at Wal-Mart and a bag at PetsMart and compared the ingredients. They were indeed different. I don't know if all of the brands that Wal-Mart carries are like this but theirs was.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Speaking of Walmart and animals...since when are they allowed to sell fish again?
> 
> Saw these poor little guys today. They look really well cared for and happy


I hate seeing the beta fish at Wal-Mart. I try not to look at them because then I always end up buying one to rescue it, and then they live forever. Don't get me wrong, I like fish, I'm just not an aquarium/fish type of person.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Kevin;

What makes this a good food in your eyes?


----------

